# Need plans to build a small Bridge over a creek that will carry a lawn Tractor!



## ericrubash

I was asked to build a small bridge over my neighbors creek so she can drive her lawn tractor over it. The creek is a dry creek but does channel neighborhood water when it rains. It is only about 3 feet wide and maybe 2-3ft deep. Any thoughts would be Greatly Appreciated!

Eric-


----------



## North40

Here's a link to an article I found awhile back. Might be a good starting place.
http://www.redwoodbridges.com/build_footbridge.html


----------



## ryguy

I built a bridge over the creek in the far back of my yard and it was fairly easy except for the three inches of rain we received in one day this past spring. Originally I built it using timbers cut from the yard with 2×6 treated boards crossing it. That turned out to be super strong, but it was far too low and when we got the rains I basically built up the embankments on either side and fortified them more and started fresh with a new bridge. On the second bridge I used 2×10's screwed together on either side and the 2×10's at 12" on center for the center joists, then came back with the 2×6's for planking. It is 54 inches wide and the span is 6 feet, so it overhangs the embankments on either side about a foot. I then filled the voids in the overhang with concrete and made the ramps on either side with dirt. I drive my 900 lb John Deere with me (200 lb) over it and it doesn't budge. I think what I learned on the first one was the sides on either side must be built so they absolutely won't wash away. One side on my original one did and it destroyed the whole bridge. When I re-did it, both sides are now solely built with rock stacked and they have seemed to hold up immensely.


----------



## ericrubash

Doesn't have to be super decorative but I want it to look strong and well made. No Handrails. The tractor only weights about 500lbs so shouldn't be that tough. If anyone has any pictures of theirs that would be great. Thanks for all the replies.

Eric


----------



## Gardengridges

I found a Great site , I even used there help and built a foot bridge for my John deer (;-)
I call the builder and her took the time to help me Great guy here is the site,.


















http://www.redwoodgardenbridges.com

http://www.redwoodgardenbridges.com/Garden-bridge-plans-c-75.html


----------



## ericrubash

That my friend is exactly what I am looking for, thank you ever so much


----------



## ericrubash

Even has the same tractor….


----------



## rep

I built a similar bridge for the same purpose a few years ago. Worked great until my wife fell (walking across) and broke her wrist when the bridge got slippery with wet leaves. I replaced the curved version with a flat bridge.


----------



## WoodChuckCreations

I know this thread is old, but here is how I did mine if anyone is still looking.


----------

